# 2nd Annual Greensboro, NC Ray Dionaldo Seminar!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Please mark your calendars to attend the 2nd Annual Greensboro, NC FCS Seminar, featuring Master Ray Dionaldo!!!

The seminar will be Saturday, September 20th and Sunday, September 21st, 2003.

Some of the topics that will be covered will be:

- The Kerambit - the curved Indonesian/Philipino blade.

- Punyo Mano - which is a combination of the late GM Remy Presas' Modern Arnis and Sayoc Kali Fighting systems.


All styles and levels are welcome!!!

For more information please contact:

Harold Evans
mail_harold@yahoo.com
FCS-Kali of NC State Representative


----------



## David Hoffman (Jul 6, 2003)

I would like to add my comments about this seminar.

Master Ray Dionaldo, who may be unfamiliar to some, had Professor's full endorsement!

I encourage people to attend his seminars

Datu David Hoffman


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi David,

Thank you for your kind words!

One of the things that Master Dionaldo treasures was the encouragement throughout the years from GM Presas.

Best regards,

Harold


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by David Hoffman _
> *I would like to add my comments about this seminar.
> 
> Master Ray Dionaldo, who may be unfamiliar to some, had Professor's full endorsement!
> ...




David,

From what I have seen, GM R Presas gave many people permission and moral support in their personal journeys'.

I have only Seen Master Dionaldo on tape, and from what I have seen I would go check him out in person. Now to get teh time off and locations to line up 
:asian:


----------



## David Hoffman (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *David,
> 
> From what I have seen, GM R Presas gave many people permission and moral support in their personal journeys'.
> ...



Hello Rich,

Yes I agree with you fully! It is fair to say Professor gave his "endorsement" to all his students. When I mention an endorsement I should be clear that I do not mean it as exclusive. I like to "pipe in" with an endorsement when I see someone being sponsored who is not well known. In Ray's case, people may be unfamiliar with him. Additionaly, while Professor was certainly generous with his "permision and moral support" and praise, he was somewhat selective in giving his actual endorsement and did not often do so on video. Professor did so for Master Dionaldo, this deserves mention. It also takes nothing away from anyone else.

Thank You,

David


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Rich,

Thanks for encouraging people to check out Guro Ray as well!

I can also confirm that GM Presas fully endorsed Guro Ray on the video, "The Principle of the Blade, Part 1", as David mentioned is something that GM had rarely done.

Best regards to all,

Harold


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2003)

Gentlemen,

I just enjoy it when people get to train and train well and they enjoy it. Ray Dionaldo looks like one of those people who could accomplish this task. I care not if you train with me or with others. 

I wish you all well.
:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 7, 2003)

The recent Gatherings have been open to everyone.  In addition to the FCS folks, Ray's had people from Pambuan Arnis, Modern Arnis, Kuntao Silat, Kenpo, Systema, and others I'm sure I've missed.   Lots of fun all around.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Rich,

Of course you are welcome to attend as well.

Like Cthulhu said, the FCS Gatherings are open to everyone now.  We have a great time training down there in Florida and the hanging out is awesome as well.

For those interested in the FCS Gathering for this year, go here for more information:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8576

Otherwise come on down to North Carolina in September.

Take care everyone,

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 10, 2003)

Guro Ray asked me to mention that he will teaching the kerambit very heavily at the Greensboro seminar.

For those who have never seen a kerambit, I will attache pictures of the handmade trainers that Guro Ray makes and the live blade version he and Jerry Hossom designed and unveiled last June.

Attached:

Kerambit trainers.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 10, 2003)

Master Ray Dionaldo and Jerry Hossom's new Kerambit which was unveiled last June.

Picture obtained from Cthulhu's post in the following thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8504


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 24, 2003)

Shoneys Inn
1103 Lanada Dr.
Greensboro, NC 27407
336-297-1055
Fax 336-297-1094

Check in time 2:00 pm
Check out time 12:00 pm

$59. 00 plus tax per night per room.

Rate includes a King or Double Size
Room and Deluxe Continental Breakfast served from 6:30 am - 9:30 am.

Reservations must be received must be received no later than September 17th, 2003 to receive this special rate.

These rooms are blocked under the title kung-fu.

Other Local Hotel/Motels

Wingate Inn	(336) 854-8610
Studio Plus	(336) 547-0405
Suburban	(336) 218-1000
Amerisuites	(336) 852-1443


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 13, 2003)

Seminar is a week from now, Hurricane Isabel, please stay away!!!

Also Guro Ray has just safely come back from Beirut!!!


----------



## kaesa (Sep 17, 2003)

Is that last picture a trainer or a real one?
If real, where can I get one?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Joe,

That kerambit is a real one.  It was co-desigined by Master Ray Dionaldo and Master knife maker, Jerry Hossom. 

Currently, its one of a kind but will be manufactured soon.

Please contact Ray Dionaldo at www.warriorcraft.com for more information.

Thanks,

Harold (Palusut)


----------



## kaesa (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Palusut!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

The event is on schedule for tomorrow.  

The weather is supposed to be great with temperatures around 80 degrees.

Greensboro, NC  mainly encountered limied power loss in some areas due to Hurricane Isabel.

Look forward to seeing you at the event!!!

Harold


----------

